# Games that you think deserve sequels



## VBKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

What games have you played that you really think deserve sequels? This can only apply to games that haven't had any sequels at all. So if you want Kirby's Dream Land 3 to have a sequel, that doesn't count. (besides, Kirby 64 was it's sequel anyways.)
Only Games that have only had one game in the series so far. If there was a Diablo 2, you can't say Diablo 3. We're talking about the ones that haven't had enough attention.

Games I think deserve sequels:

*Drill Dozer*
An awesome game that was released near the death of the GBA. It wasn't well known, even though it was an awesome game, and game review sites all loved it. IGN gave it a best game of the month award. It was really fun, and definitely deserves a sequel.

*Lady Sia *
An awesome platfoermer released early in the GBA's life. There actually _was_ a sequel planned, but it got cancelled. I was very disappointed.

*Uniracers *
The greatest racing game I've ever played. though since it was such a long time ago, and an unknown game, it's unlikely there will ever be another.

* Pokemon Ranger *
Granted, the game _is_ fairly new, so there could possibly be a sequel still. Though I somehow doubt there will be. 

*Luigi's Mansion*
THE game that needs a sequel. I mean it'd be great for the Wii! You know you could use the remote for the Flash Light. Still one of the greatest games I've ever played, and was the first game that scared the crap out of me. (Majora's Mask just sort of creeped me out)

*Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg* 
one of 4 gamecube games I own. It rocks.


----------



## JPH (Jan 6, 2008)

Elite Beat Agents...love me a good rythym game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The first one was awesome and had some nice songs in it.
Let's hope that there is a second one.

Also, I understand there are Ouedon, but those aren't as good in my opinion


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 6, 2008)

*Beyond Good and Evil
Phoenix Wright (I know there have been three so far, but **** Apollo Justice, we want Phoenix)
Ristar
Dynamite Headdy
Vectorman*

If I think of more, I will post them here.  Too damn tired right now


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

I've gotta agree with Ristar. My absolute favorite Genesis/Megadrive game.


----------



## lagman (Jan 6, 2008)

Beyond Good And Evil
Pokemon Snap
Eternal Darkness
Wild Guns
Majora's Mask
Shenmue 2


----------



## Turmoil (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrono Trigger 2, (and no Chrono Cross does not count)

Kid Icarus (again forgetting the poor excuse for a follow up that was on the GB, this was right up there in terms of fun and gameplay in comparison to Zelda and Metroid, but Nintendo decided to shelve it for god knows what reason. Bring it back please! Though having said that they will probable make it 3D and flashy and destroy it like they have done to so many of their cool old school games.)

Cobra Triangle (I still look back on this game and cry over how many times I missed a jump from a damn whirlpool, and dont even get me started on kids that cant swim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Earthbound (im sure this will get lots of mentions, and deservedly so)

Grim Fandango (Why oh why do we get so many crap adventure games, when they have a pure gold story they can expand on here, this for me was one of the biggest suprise games for me and still goes down as one of my favs of all time).

Skies of Arcadia and Planescape: Torment (not the best games out there, but both quality RPG's that brought a lot of diffrent things to the genre, set them apart from all these cheap knocks off being a elf and killing goblins etc.)

Oh and great call on Uniracers that was a blast, would be great to play a spruced up version of that with some mates, oh and will we are on that give me a new Chu Chu Rocket too =D.

Ill leave some for some other people otherwise I could go on forever ;D


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 6, 2008)

We need another entry in the Marvel vs Capcom series...

A sequel to Sin and Punishment would be sweet, as well


----------



## Tomobobo (Jan 6, 2008)

XIII

Kung Fu Chaos


----------



## sonic209 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hotel Dusk: Room 215 thats game was freakin awesome and certainly deserves a sequel
Pokemon Ranger could get a sequel on the wii


----------



## serious_sean (Jan 6, 2008)

Mega Man! It was made in like 1988 and you were this blue robot. you fought through these environments, it was a side scroller, but it was really cool!

you fought these other robots in any order, there were 6 of them.  each one was named "something" man. so there was like cut man, ice man, guts man, etc. When you killed the guys, you would get their powers to use against the enemy! Eventually you fought the creator of all the evil robots at the end.

anyway i'm sure it'll never happen but i wish they would make a sequel. That game is a forgotten classic and deserves to have another one made.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 6, 2008)

^ dude, err... use the 
	
	



```
[sarcasm][/sarcasm]
```
 tags. j/k



QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> *
> Vectorman*
> 
> If I think of more, I will post them here.Â Too damn tired right now


There was a sequel announced like a year ago. Never heard of it since though.

I would love a Diablo 3....


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


Announced in 2003, canceled shortly thereafter...


----------



## Banger (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Turmoil @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Chrono Trigger 2, (and no Chrono Cross does not count)


Seconded.


----------



## Law (Jan 6, 2008)

Second Diablo 3, Third Chrono Trigger 2.

Max Payne 3 needs to be made, I can't believe it got cancelled :/ (at least, thats what I've heard).


----------



## bluebright (Jan 6, 2008)

No, friggin, no way jerks, stay the hell away from beyond good an evil. No ones touching that, because it'll end up like NiGHTs.


----------



## sekhu (Jan 6, 2008)

but there is a sequel to beyond good and evil coming, just not on the wii


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 6, 2008)

Mario Hoops sequel could be great, addressing the flaws (AI, no online)

NERVOUS BRICKDOWWWWWWWWWN (G.O.T.Y. 2007)

Brick em all

Psi-Ops (multi)

New Super Mario Bros, although I would like to see an entirely original sidescroller, there's much in the mario universe that can be revisited in similar formula

Captain Tomaday (neogeo)

Bangai-o (dc) coming to DS, don't know if it's a sequel or remake

The Simpsons: Bart's Nightmare (old multi)

Alien Vs Predator (arcade)

Duke fuckin Nukem, hurry up with that you idiots


----------



## serco16 (Jan 6, 2008)

Chrono Cross  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (since it's not considered a Chrono Trigger sequel) Too bad Square gave up on this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or a Terranigma one, or a real Secret of Mana sequel (not those fuzzy games that showed up claiming to be a part of mana universe). Or, why not, a Chrono Trigger 2


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

No one quite seems to have grasped the one thing in my first post. I mean the games that have only had _one_ in the series. This means that if there has been a sequel to the original, that one doesn't count since it's already had a sequel. I mean games that have only had one game like Drill Dozer and Pokemon Ranger.  Diablo 3 doesn't fit since the original already had a sequel.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 6, 2008)

hey I totally nailed it, zero sequels for any of my list, well I guess NSMB might not count


----------



## Law (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> hey I totally nailed it, zero sequels for any of my list, well I guess NSMB might not count



Duke Nukem has had a few sequels.

2, 3D, Land of the Babes, etc.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 6, 2008)

Meant sequel to 3d

never mind scratch that, I think there WAS a sequel on GBA (not counting the expansions/non 3d)

well also there's those shitty 3rd person psx games that were pretty good

JUST NEVER MIND I NEED A LOBOTOMY


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nobody with Vagrant Story?

That is all for now.


----------



## serious_sean (Jan 6, 2008)

my real answer is E.V.O. - the search for eden (SNES). you start as a fish and evolve new parts by eating things. it's completely awesome.


----------



## Law (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> my real answer is E.V.O. - the search for eden (SNES). you start as a fish and evolve new parts by eating things. it's completely awesome.



I had some real fun with that game, even had it on my DS (SnemulDS runs it very well).

I don't see how a sequel would work though...


You know what really needs a sequel? That Final Fantasy game they made in the late 80s for the NES, you had a party of four guys with shady backgrounds and had to go around the world doing some sort of quest.

Speaking of SNES games, was there ever a Bahamut Lagoon 2? If not, that's needed.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> XIII


XIII 2: Covert Identity...ok its a sequel to the mobile version. Would love to see a new XIII title.

H.E.R.O. (sadly a sequel never made it as the game didn't sell well due to it coming out about the same time as the videogame crash)
Ristar. (Pisses on Sonic)
Sin & Punishment. (possible seeing Treasure have done Guardian Heroes, Bangai-O & Gunstar Heroes sequels)
Urban Chaos (the PSX/PC/DC one, this one used the Tomb Raider engine but was really good)
Secret of Evermore. (I'm sick of these samey themed RPG's, give me a sequel!)
Beyond Good & Evil. (Might be happening in the future)
Kid Icarus II. (Come on Nintendo!)
Startropics II. (Better than Zelda NES, would be great on the Wii)
Cannon Spike. (Fantastic Smash TV style shooter which starred Mega Man, Cammy from SSF2, Arthur from Ghosts 'n Goblins plus other Capcom characters)
ExciteBike 64. (Best dirt bike racer ever, NitroBike is coming to Wii from the devs so that might be the closest thing we'll ever get)


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Rock and Roll Racing

Come on Blizzard! Please!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 6, 2008)

Drill Dozer and Hotel Dusk sequels would be awesome


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 6, 2008)

oh yeah cannon spike, DC had loads of great arcade games


----------



## 2dere (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Nobody with Vagrant Story?
> 
> That is all for now.



Seconded? Thats the right word is it not?


----------



## Cermage (Jan 6, 2008)

Terranigma.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> XIII 2: Covert Identity...ok its a sequel to the mobile version. Would love to see a new XIII title.



What?  There's a XIII for the phone?  What service?


----------



## Railgun (Jan 6, 2008)

*Space Station Silicon Valley (N64)*
i loved this Game!!!


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Jan 6, 2008)

A direct sequel to Majora's Mask. My favorite game of all time.


----------



## Devante (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Startropics II. (Better than Zelda NES, would be great on the Wii)



StarTropics 2 has been made.

Go play it!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoda's_Re..._StarTropics_II


----------



## Trulen (Jan 6, 2008)

Blast Corps.  

And a Secret of Mana fix.  
These last few Mana's just haven't been giving me my goods D:

The Guardian Legend

AND SO MUCH MOOOOOOOOOOORE


----------



## pikirika (Jan 6, 2008)

-Guru logic champ
-Ninja Cop
-------------------------
-Jet Set Radio Future
-Parasit Eve 2
-Shenmue 2





 Sorry about that...


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

I want a sequel to Kirby Super Star that has a story that completely revolves around Marx. (the final boss from Milky Way Wishes) On the Rainbow Resort Kirby forum, it is pretty much 100% agreed that we want more of Marx.


----------



## wabo (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> *
> Vectorman*
> 
> If I think of more, I will post them here.Â Too damn tired right now


Your prayers have been answered


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 6, 2008)

How about a new Shining game that's more like Shining Force (SRPG) and not a shitty Action RPG?


----------



## Devante (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(pikirika @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> -Guru logic champ
> -Jet Set Radio Future
> -Ninja Cop
> -Parasit Eve 2
> -Shenmue 2



Dude... these are like... *all* sequels!


----------



## Nero (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Law @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(serious_sean @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > my real answer is E.V.O. - the search for eden (SNES). you start as a fish and evolve new parts by eating things. it's completely awesome.
> ...



E.V.O rocks... Seriously. 

That Final Fantasy game you're talking about.. Does it happen to be the _first_ Final Fantasy game?

~Nero


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd also like a sequel to Pokemon Snap. Maybe with more courses though.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 7, 2008)

oh yeah blast corps, good shit
how about Mischief Makers, kirby cursed canvas, elebits, einhander (psx,) ikaruga, twinkle star sprites (neogeo; some of the best engrish EVER,) that's all my brain can muster right now


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(DeVante @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Startropics II. (Better than Zelda NES, would be great on the Wii)
> ...


Except that two aren't.


----------



## The_Cylon_Surfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Let me think...

- C&C renegade. It was an awsome online FPS at the time. Also one of the 1st to introduce drivable tanks, jeeps and choppers into  online FPS gameplay (F U Galo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) not to mention the goal of having to sneak in and completely blow up your opponnents base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Day of the tentacle. Although a squel itself this game rocked my world some years ago! lovable characters, great comedy and a good story.

- The Dig. Great story, great game for its time.

-  New super mario Bros. I'm down with this one! Lets hope that if they do make a squel its much longer this time and has a good deal of secret stages to uncover!! NSMB seemed all to short to me and lacked the epicness of say Super Mario World.. here's to hoping.


----------



## pikirika (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok then, I´m going with Ninja cop and Guru logic champ


----------



## jelbo (Jan 7, 2008)

Vagrant Story.


----------



## cracker (Jan 7, 2008)

Coming up with a list of games that have no sequels and deserve one was harder than I thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure I will be thinking about this for days on end and come up with a few dozen more.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blast Corps
Stubbs the Zombie
Way of the Warrior
Primal Rage
P.O.W.
Crush
Rollaway
PO'ed
Smash TV
Wicked 18
Bad Mojo
Endorfun
Alien Hominid
Apocalypse
Pocket Tanks


----------



## serious_sean (Jan 7, 2008)

A sequel to Zombies Ate My Neighbors came out! It's called Ghoul Patrol. Go play it!


----------



## Devante (Jan 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:


> DeVante said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...




Oh, well in that case... this is a thread of games that don't already have sequels.




Hadrian said:


> DeVante said:
> 
> 
> > pikirika said:
> ...



Which is why I said _like_.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jan 7, 2008)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> Eternal Darkness


that would rock as a sequel and it's the one game i haven't played but love to watch


----------



## Fakie! (Jan 7, 2008)

PSYCHONAUTS!!!!!!!


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 7, 2008)

Shenmue II: the only game that NEED and deserves a Sequel...


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jan 7, 2008)

Alex Kidd in Miracle World, done in that style, not the weirdo spinoffs.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone knows Flink for Genesis? It's a great platformer and I would love to play a sequel. I also vote for Drill Dozer.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(wabo @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



LOL.  I know there was a second released for the Genesis but I was referring to a more recent sequel like on the Wii or something.


----------



## crab-scratch (Jan 8, 2008)

theme hospital
startopia
and airline tycoon!


----------



## Zesto (Jan 8, 2008)

C'mon Viewtiful Joe 3!


----------



## Devante (Jan 9, 2008)

I think he was talking about games that didn't already have sequels, or had sequels so long ago that a sequel today would be completely different imagining (such as a 3D sequel to a 2D game).

I'd definately play a sequel to Axelay, Popful Mail, or even Cybernator!


*edit*

A Cybernator sequel _did_ come out!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assault_Suits_series


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 10, 2008)

I would have to say Golden Sun and before people say that there has been a sequal, it is only finishing off the story because that game was to large for one game. You can see by the many pictures of "sequels" that the fans of the game would really like Camelot to continue the series.

Another game would be Baten Kaitos - Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean. I know that it has a prequel but we are discussing sequels here and I want to know what happens to the world after the game ends..


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 10, 2008)

I loved Golden Sun, but I don't want there to be a sequel. It was fine as it was, and there's something sort of cool about there only being the two games. You wouldn't want there to be too many games until is sucks right? And even one title (esspecially on DS with Touch screen Gimmicks) could ruin it. I don't want a Golden Sun Sequel for the sake of keeping it great.

Oh, and since a lot of people have made this mistake any ways, I'll break the rules once and say Touch Detective 3. I know, I'm terrible for breaking my rule, but that was a special exception


----------



## MaHe (Jan 10, 2008)

Dead Rising. Period.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> I loved Golden Sun, but I don't want there to be a sequel. It was fine as it was, and there's something sort of cool about there only being the two games. You wouldn't want there to be too many games until is sucks right? And even one title (esspecially on DS with Touch screen Gimmicks) could ruin it. I don't want a Golden Sun Sequel for the sake of keeping it great.



I don't believe that they would make a game that doesn't have the same level of completion of the others. Here is a list of games they have developed including another RPG franchise Shining Soul.

* Shining in the Darkness — 1991 (Mega Drive/Genesis)
* Shining Force: The Legacy of Great Intention — 1992 (Mega Drive/Genesis)
* Shining Force Gaiden — 1992 (Sega Game Gear)
* Shining Force Gaiden II: Sword of Hayja — 1993 (Sega Game Gear)
* Shining Force II: Ancient Sealing — 1993 (Mega Drive/Genesis)
* Shining Force CD — 1994 (Sega CD)
* Shining Force Gaiden: Final Conflict — 1995 (Sega Game Gear)
* Shining Wisdom — 1995 (Sega Saturn)
* Beyond the Beyond — 1995 (PlayStation)
* Shining the Holy Ark — 1996 (Sega Saturn)
* Hot Shots Golf — 1997 (PlayStation)
* Shining Force III — 1997 (Sega Saturn)
* Shining Force III Scenario 2 — 1998 (Sega Saturn)
* Shining Force III Scenario 3 — 1998 (Sega Saturn)
* Shining Force III Premium Disc — 1998 (Sega Saturn)
* Mario Golf — 1999 (Nintendo 64, Game Boy Color)
* Mario Tennis — 2000 (Nintendo 64, Game Boy Color)
* Golden Sun — 2001 (Game Boy Advance)
* Mobile Golf - 2001 (Game Boy Color)
* Golden Sun: The Lost Age — 2002 (Game Boy Advance)
* Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour — 2003 (Nintendo GameCube)
* Mario Golf: Advance Tour — 2004 (Game Boy Advance)
* Mario Power Tennis — 2004 (Nintendo GameCube)
* Mario Tennis: Power Tour — 2005 (Game Boy Advance)
* We Love Golf! — 2007 (Nintendo Wii)

I pulled this list from wikipedia. I believe that I can safetly say that Golden Sun would be in good hands as they have proved their worth as RPG developers.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 10, 2008)

I still think it's best to leave it as it is. As I mentioned, there is something that sort of feels awesome that there wouldn't be any more.

But I said Pokemon Ranger in an earlier post, but as some people may have seen in the thread revolving around it, POKEMON RANGER 2 PROMOTIONAL FLYER!!!!!!!

YES!!!! A SEQUEL TO THE BEST POKEMON GAME EVER!!!!!


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 12, 2008)

Kula World for PSX, fucking epic game.
Gonna play it now, got my CD right here.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> *Space Station Silicon Valley (N64)*
> i loved this Game!!!


god yes, I really hope it comes out on virtual console

and I'll go with shantae, the GBA demo looked like so much fun but it never came to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and now it looks like they're finally gonna make a new shantae for either the DS or Wii


----------

